# Are these L tryptophan side effects normal



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

I took one 500 mg L tryptophan and I got some brain zaps as well as a headache. It also caused muscle twitching. I am not on any kind of prescription meds for almost a year now. I thought the symptoms were similar to serotonin syndrome but that made no sense why I would get that.
The next night I took 3 capsules and got the same symptoms except they were worse.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't get it - why would you take 3 more if 1 did that to you?


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

don36 said:


> I don't get it - why would you take 3 more if 1 did that to you?


My doctor recommended up to 8. I thought the first reaction was just my body adjust to it.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

You should tell your dr before you take any more - or maybe call a pharmacist? They're usually pretty clever.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

PeakOfTheMountain said:


> I took one 500 mg L tryptophan and I got some brain zaps as well as a headache. It also caused muscle twitching. I am not on any kind of prescription meds for almost a year now. I thought the symptoms were similar to serotonin syndrome but that made no sense why I would get that.
> The next night I took 3 capsules and got the same symptoms except they were worse.


Clearly you're having some kind of abnormal reaction... not sure what, cause this is a first, this shouldn't be happening unless you're mixing it already with antid. drug or something... Sounds like you either need a 250mg dose, or just not at ALL.


----------



## Rolf Hefti (Aug 28, 2012)

Contrary to the mainstream medical perspective, tryptophan and serotonin have various side effects, some of them serious. For several decades already it had been known that serotonin damages muscles. More recent research findings demonstrated that tryptophan too is associated with muscle degeneration, probably via its metabolites which can overstimulate nerve cells (leading to symptoms such as muscle twitching, for instance). Tryptophan (and 5-HTPs) and serotonin, as expected from this, have also neurotoxic effects (which could account for your headaches). For instance, tryptophan is capable of disrupting the blood brain barrier, and serotonin impairs blood circulation in the brain.


For further information on the various side effects from tryptophan and serotonin read my article "Tryptophan Side Effects: L-Tryptophan Is Far From Harmless" 


Serotonin (and tryptophan by its association as its precursor) has basic inflammatory activities. The research does not support the notion to "artificially" elevate the substance, whether by supplementation or drug-use (e.g., SSRIs).


Hope this helps.​


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

Rolf Hefti said:


> Contrary to the mainstream medical perspective, tryptophan and serotonin have various side effects, some of them serious. For several decades already it had been known that serotonin damages muscles. More recent research findings demonstrated that tryptophan too is associated with muscle degeneration, probably via its metabolites which can overstimulate nerve cells (leading to symptoms such as muscle twitching, for instance). Tryptophan (and 5-HTPs) and serotonin, as expected from this, have also neurotoxic effects (which could account for your headaches). For instance, tryptophan is capable of disrupting the blood brain barrier, and serotonin impairs blood circulation in the brain.
> 
> 
> For further information on the various side effects from tryptophan and serotonin read my article "Tryptophan Side Effects: L-Tryptophan Is Far From Harmless"
> ...


Yes, it helps. I am definitely not taking them again.


----------

